# What's the difference between Manfrotto 190XPROL and Manfrotto 190XPROB?



## RosalieAndrea (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a tripod for my Canon EOS 60D + Tamron 60mm, Rokinon 35mm, Canon 50mm
These tripod look the same, but the price is such a huge difference (look at link). Can someone enlighten me?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Manfrotto+190XPROL+Series+Tripod+%28Black%29


----------



## RosalieAndrea (Jan 27, 2013)

PLEASE SOMEONE HELP.I'm looking on the Manfrotto site and the PROL isn't even listed. Confused.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like a typo, to me - I've never heard of an "L."  Maximum height of all the 190 series is the same (57.48") and the XPROB, CXPRO3 and CXPRO4 are listed as having the greatest height with the center column down (48.03")

I'd just go with the 190XPROB, or step up to the 055XPROB if you need a little more height.


----------



## RosalieAndrea (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply and I was thinking the same thing (typo). Have a good day.


----------



## BevD (Jan 27, 2013)

The only differences I can pick out are that the190X PROL is about 7" taller and a little heavier than the 190XPROB.

I have the 055XPROB.  It was recommended to me by a storm chaser/photographer.  It is very sturdy and serves the purpose for me.  

Note:  Both of these are just the tripod legs, you still need to purchase a head.   I got the Manfrotto 222 Joystick and am very happy with it.  The 322 RC2 head was recommended but I couldn't find one at the time.

Edited after I read newer posts.   The 190XPROL is listed on Amazon as 64.57 maximum height.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 27, 2013)

Bev - were you able to find specs on the 190XPOL, other than Amazon's site? Neither of us could find anything.  There is no mention of it on Manfrotto's site.

I went with the 055XPROB (because I wanted the added height) and the 486 (midi) QC2 ball head.


----------



## RosalieAndrea (Jan 27, 2013)

In regards to it being just the legs I was aware of that and was thinking of purchasing the Micro Fluid Head

Amazon.com: Manfrotto 128RC Micro Fluid Head with 200PL 14 RC2 Rapid Connector Plate: Camera & Photo


----------



## BevD (Jan 27, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Bev - were you able to find specs on the 190XPOL, other than Amazon's site? Neither of us could find anything.  There is no mention of it on Manfrotto's site.
> 
> I went with the 055XPROB (because I wanted the added height) and the 486 (midi) QC2 ball head.



No I actually didn't look any further than Amazon.  They do have plenty of errors so perhaps this PROL tripod doesn't exist.


----------



## BevD (Jan 27, 2013)

Adorama has it listed:  Manfrotto 190XPROL Aluminum Tripod


----------



## RosalieAndrea (Jan 27, 2013)

Mmmmm so it does exist. I don't really need all that extra height. Guess I'm going with the 190PROB, unless you guys suggest I need that little extra weight for stability. Or should I be fine?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 27, 2013)

The 190XPROB is a very popular (and capable) tripod.  If you think you need a little more weight (as when it's windy), you can always hang a weight (I've used a bag of rocks) from it.

Bev - Thank you.

I FOUND IT!  Manfrotto is listing it under "Kits - 190 series."


----------



## BevD (Jan 27, 2013)

the 190xprob weighs 3.97 lbs., the 055xprob is 5.30 lbs.  I find my 055xprob plenty heavy and think the 190xprob would be easier to carry around (and it has plenty of good reviews).  If I had actually examined them I likely would have chosen something slightly lighter but I just ordered what had been recommended to me.


----------



## BevD (Jan 27, 2013)

snowbear said:


> The 190XPROB is a very popular (and capable) tripod.  If you think you need a little more weight (as when it's windy), you can always hang a weight (I've used a bag of rocks) from it.
> 
> Bev - Thank you.  Now I'm curious why Manfrotto isn't listing it, or if so, why it's not coming up in their search.



Well it WAS out of stock at adorama, perhaps it is a discontinued item..?


----------



## RosalieAndrea (Jan 27, 2013)

For the 190XPROB which head would you recommend. I was debating between these two.

| Manfrotto

Link ^


----------



## snowbear (Jan 27, 2013)

Your link didn't work.

A good rule of thumb is twice the weight of your equipment (body with batteries, flash, heaviest lens).  I have the 498RC2, which has a capacity of 17 pounds - more than I need right now - my film body (heavier than the digital) with flash, grip, batteries, and largest lens (105mm) comes in at about 4-1/2 pounds, so I have some room to grow.

The RC2 is just the quick release system that is used - Manfrotto has a couple of designs.  We have three plates - one for each of my bodies and one for my son, so he can use my tripod.


----------



## RosalieAndrea (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh sorry about that.

It was between the Manfrotto...
1.Micro Fluid Head 128LP
2. 128RC Micro Fluid Head
My equipment is roughly four lbs at the heaviest.​


----------



## snowbear (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry - can't help you there - I prefer the ball heads to the two-way with the lever.


----------



## RosalieAndrea (Jan 27, 2013)

Ah okay. Any other Manfrotto ball heads you'd recommend?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 27, 2013)

I have the 498 (midi ball), but wanted the capacity for growth - I plan to _eventually_ get a telephoto zoom.  If I were to only planning on a couple of lighter lenses, I'd have gone with the mini ball (don't remember number - maybe 496) I like the flexibility of a ball head.  I can adjust it quickly and it does most of what I want.  I do wish I could control it precisely for panoramas, but I haven't had too much of a problem - I just have to take my time to line things up in the viewfinder and level in post.  I can get a pano base, but haven't bothered.  I don't shoot video so the fluid drive probably wouldn't do that much for me.

A lot of it comes down to what you'll be shooting.


----------

